# Easy ride for a newbie



## BikerBabe1000 (Sep 15, 2005)

I need a very easy ride for a new road biker. He needs time to get used to the clipless pedals before venturing on busy streets or hill climbs.

Anyone know of a good place with no real traffic to get used to clipless pedals in the Oakland/Berkeley area?

TIA.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

*ride the bay trail*



BikerBabe1000 said:


> I need a very easy ride for a new road biker. He needs time to get used to the clipless pedals before venturing on busy streets or hill climbs.
> 
> Anyone know of a good place with no real traffic to get used to clipless pedals in the Oakland/Berkeley area?
> 
> TIA.


Go down to the waterfront and ride on the Bay trail. It runs from Emeryville to Richmond. Start at the SeaBreeze Market at the foot of University and head north. When you get to Gilman turn LEFT and take the road around the bay side of Golden Gate Fields race track, over one small hill, through their parking lot and pick up the trail on the far side. 

Except for GG Fields it's a dead flat MUT. Just stay near the water and watch out for pedestrians and their dogs.


----------

